# HAPPY EASTER



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

to all my friends

hope you all have a happy easter



hope you all get lots of chocolate eggs.

queenie x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my eggies are coming late lol

happy easter all

i will be buying luke a chocolate egg tomorrow so at least i can eat it lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh thanks Queenie, how lovely.

A very happy easter to you too and everybody. Hope you are feeling ok x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy easter everyone


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope everyone has a lovely day today and has a share of the sunshine that is here today


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope your all having a nice day xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Easter everyone  

I have eaten so much chocolate over the past week or so I must have put on a few lbs already! I even bought and ate the eggs for my nieces and nephews then had to re-buy more  

Hope everyone has had a lovely day and enjoyed the sun.


----------

